# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Αναγνώριση φύλου σε παραδείσια

## maria billis

έχω αυτά τα πουλάκια από ένα φίλο μου που δεν ξέρει αν είναι ζευγάρι μπορειται αν σας βοηθάει η εικόνα να μου πείτε αν είναι ζευγάρι να περιμένω αυγά η οχι

----------


## jk21

*Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum**Ανεβασμα φωτογραφιών απο συσκευες android**
Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών με imgur*
δεν ανεβηκαν οι φωτο .Δες με ποιον τροπο σε βολευει στα πιο πανω θεματα

----------


## Efthimis98

Ακολούθησε τις οδηγίες των θεμάτων παραπάνω και ξανά ανέβασε τη φωτογραφία. Για τι είδος μιλάμε;

----------


## maria billis

καλησπέρα μου δώσανε ένα πουλάκι θηλυκό άλλα αυτό κελαηδάει συνεχεία υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι αρσενικό?

----------


## Efthimis98

Μαρία, σε παρακαλώ μην γράφεις διάσπαρτα μηνύματα στο φόρουμ. Για τις ερωτήσεις σου σχετικά με το φύλο του παραδείσιου σου υπάρχει αυτό το θέμα. Θα θέλαμε να μας δείξεις μία φωτογραφία του πουλιού, ώστε να διακρίνουμε το είδος, το φύλο πιθανώς, τυχόν μετάλλαξη του πουλιού. Εφόσον κελαηδάει συνεχόμενα και δεν βγάζει μεμονωμένους ήχους μόνο τότε μάλλον πρόκειται για ένα αρσενικό παραδείσιο. Όλα αυτά θα επιβεβαιωθούν και μέσω μίας φωτογραφίας.

----------

